# New sweets invented that fight tooth decay



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

[h=2]Scientists are trialling new sweets made of bacteria[/h]
http://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/eat-bacteria-sweets-to-beat-teeth-decay-104312270.html


----------

